# Ducklings



## Folsom (Mar 2, 2012)

Looking for a good place to buy some ducklings and or pheasants chicks. Any info would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 2, 2012)

Check the ads in the Farmers and Consumers Market Bulletin PDF version under Poultry/Fowl for sale:


http://www.thegamarketbulletin.com/


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 3, 2012)

Tractor Supply is about to have chick days and they usually have ducks. Boss Brothers as well


----------



## crappiedex (Mar 4, 2012)

I always order from these folks. Never had a problem. Plus they give you a free one. The postmaster loves it  

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html


----------



## redman2006 (Mar 4, 2012)

There are a couple of good hatcheries on line.  They ship to you.  What variety?   If it is something specific, you will have better luck that way than locally.

Cackle hatchery, McMurray, and several others have always delivered ducks and chicks without issue for me.


----------



## olroy (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been to 3 Tractor supply stores and they all had ducks and baby chicks.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 4, 2012)

Some of the local auctions have ducks.  I just got some Indian runners that way, but they are adults.  What breed of duck are you lookin for?  I am partial to laying breeds like Campbells and runners.  They are great foragers too.


----------



## Folsom (Mar 4, 2012)

Bkeepr said:


> Some of the local auctions have ducks.  I just got some Indian runners that way, but they are adults.  What breed of duck are you lookin for?  I am partial to laying breeds like Campbells and runners.  They are great foragers too.



mallards


----------



## Folsom (Mar 4, 2012)

olroy said:


> I have been to 3 Tractor supply stores and they all had ducks and baby chicks.





SarahFair said:


> Tractor Supply is about to have chick days and they usually have ducks. Boss Brothers as well



Thanks, but looking more to buying in bulk. These will not be an Easter gift, if you catch my drift.


----------



## redman2006 (Mar 5, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Thanks, but looking more to buying in bulk. These will not be an Easter gift, if you catch my drift.



If you are looking for a meat duck, there are other breeds that put it on faster.  if you want a Mallard for hunt tests and the like, that is a different deal.

From my experience, a Mallard raised like a domestic, tastes like a domestic, so if meat production is the point, some others will convert the feed more efficiently for you.

There are some game bird specific sites as well as the regular hatcheries that do more with Mallards.


----------



## WaterBullDawg (Mar 23, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> Tractor Supply is about to have chick days and they usually have ducks. Boss Brothers as well




When do they do this Sarah??? Any idea??


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 24, 2013)

I have ordered some from Metzer farms before. They have mallards and pheasant


----------



## Gabby (Mar 24, 2013)

crappiedex said:


> I always order from these folks. Never had a problem. Plus they give you a free one. The postmaster loves it
> 
> http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/index.html



I have ordered from mcmurray hatchery before and had very good luck. Have gotten their mix and also ordered individually (chicks).  Never been disappointed. Must be some one home on day of delivery!!!  Their rare Pheasants are beautiful and worth the extra care.

Gabby


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 24, 2013)

I 
Looked  at pricing Metzer Farm has better price on ducks than Mcmurray


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 27, 2013)

WaterBullDawg said:


> When do they do this Sarah??? Any idea??



They are doing it right now
Boss Brothers in Loganville is doing it as well


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> They are doing it right now
> Boss Brothers in Loganville is doing it as well





Yep, started today and go through April 1st down here.


----------

